# Possible duplication glitch discovered?



## Jeremy (Nov 11, 2012)

Could someone with the game try this?  Hopefully it was just a one-time thing and not something that will be abused by a lot of people like CF's duplicating glitch.




Source = Sockhead -> GoNintendo

Don't edit my post, SockHead


----------



## SonicHyuga (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh no...


----------



## Winona (Nov 11, 2012)

OMG please... I so hoped that they fixed the problem. I hated all this cheating. It makes everything so pointless and easy to get...


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, I never would have known about this since I don't put down pattern stuff.

I don't cheat though, so the glitch will never be abused by me!


----------



## Anna (Nov 11, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Mint (Nov 11, 2012)

I have visitors at the moment. I can try it out later.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Nov 11, 2012)

And i dont even understand how its done..


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 11, 2012)

Didn't they patch that course in Mario Kart 7 though? I imagine they will do the same here.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 11, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> And i dont even understand how its done..



I don't really either


----------



## Mint (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't get it either, but I have patterns on the ground.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't think that this glitch is most likely triggered at random; the fact that the same player rebooted the game later on is an evidence that the potential glitch can be triggered manually. The way they laid out patterns, empty tiles and trees probably caused this to happen. Seems like it's a glitch that many will exploit until a patch comes out. It took a while for a patch of Mario Kart 7 to arrive worldwide, so the one for AC:NL will also take some time to be done.

I remember that I somehow managed to temporairly rid of my chat menu icon on my bottom screen while fishing on a friend's town, and then came back after I switched menus. Again, that's triggered randomly.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 11, 2012)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The way they laid out patterns, empty tiles and trees probably caused this to happen.



That's what I was thinking. He purposely put tiles everywhere so that those gyroids would spawn only in small specific places. But how is that even possible? Why would they keep overlapping at same dig site? To me that just looks like a stupid mistake from Nintendo. I also find it funny that the cherry on the floor teleports at 0:44. Although that might have just been lag.

I pray to God they patch this because cheating ruined Wild World for me. I remember back (4-5 years ago) I invited some random guy from YouTube into my town. The first thing he starts doing, is spawning massive amounts of gold bags on the floor with his Action Replay kit. At first I thought it was cool because I was rich. But then the game got boring fast because there was nothing left to do. 

Now I understand Action Replay Hack-cheating and Glitch-cheating are two different things. But the problem is anyone could do this. So I hope Nintendo patches this ASAP or this will just be another Wild World cheatfest.


----------



## Lyla (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't think Nintendo will patch this. I hope they will but I'm not sure they would care that much. If people want to ruin their experience by cheating then let them, I won't be using the glitch.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Nov 11, 2012)

I've watched this over and over and I just don't get how it works! 
I really hope it get's fixed, as determined as I am now not to go to any giveaways or duplicate stuff, I'm weak when it comes to things like this and it was one of the many things that ruined CF for me.


----------



## Mint (Nov 11, 2012)

I can't seem to get it to work?
I have an empty space with tiles around it, but the item (money bag) I keep burying and digging up is not duplicating. 

I will leave the patterns there and if anything spawns in the middle I will see if I run into that problem.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 11, 2012)

Well if it doesn't get fixed and people figure out how to do it, we should all join some sort of elitist club that refuses to play the game with anyone who uses it.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 11, 2012)

Mint said:


> I can't seem to get it to work?
> I have an empty space with tiles around it, but it's not duplicating.
> 
> I will leave the patterns there and if anything spawns in the middle I will see if I run into that problem.



Do you have tiles everywhere in your town? If you look at the end of his video, he has them everywhere. Literally. So I think the game could only generate the gyroid-dig spots in small areas (like he did in his video).


----------



## Mint (Nov 11, 2012)

Mikey said:


> Do you have tiles everywhere in your town? If you look at the end of his video, he has them everywhere. Literally. So I think the game could only generate the gyroid-dig spots in small areas (like he did in his video).



No, I don't. 

That's not something I want to do. D: Making a path with those tiles took forever. 
Covering the entire town would take a long time to do.

I don't think covering the town would do much anyway. In the video, he couldn't erase the tiles either and I would have to trigger that somehow.


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow lol game's only been out for what 4 days and lol

anyway, if it is a glitch, nintendo will probably send out a patch like they did with MK7 so i'm not worrying


----------



## Mikey (Nov 11, 2012)

Mint said:


> he couldn't erase the tiles either and I would have to trigger that somehow.



Yeah I noticed that too. Thats pretty weird. He can keep digging up the same spot, but he can't cover up holes or destroy the tiles. Maybe hes hacking


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Well if it doesn't get fixed and people figure out how to do it, we should all join some sort of elitist club that refuses to play the game with anyone who uses it.


I'd be up for that, you guys can keep me on the straight and narrow!

Could the money bag not be working because it plants a tree? Could you just try with a regular item?


----------



## Mint (Nov 11, 2012)

From looking at the video, it may not be the tiles that are the problem, but the fact that he can't remove tiles, dig holes, or cover holes.

That is what would have to be triggered to try out the glitch.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 11, 2012)

All of you are acting as if this is a bad thing? PFFFT I say to all of you PFFT!


----------



## Trundle (Nov 11, 2012)

I hope it will be patched for Japan quickly if it is a fully exploitable glitch, and I hope that the NA/EU game will not have it in it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 11, 2012)

E765 said:


> I hope it will be patched for Japan quickly if it is a fully exploitable glitch, and I hope that the NA/EU game will not have it in it.




Nintendo is awful with patching games the only 3ds game that ever was patched was MK7. I don't really see them hustling to fix this as it doesn't effect others like MK7 glitch did.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 11, 2012)

Isn't the glitch triggered due of having too much objects on the same ground? I wonder if this could be the cause of that...

If you actually seek that video on YouTube, then you'll see a proper description of that including on how the player laid out trees and tiles.


I guess I'll have to wait a while to see how it unfolds. I'd be surprised if this can be triggered again. Re-doable or not, I have nothing against that.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Nov 11, 2012)

I feel people should be allowed to dupe items if they want to. If that's how they wish to play the game then that's their choice.


----------



## Fuse (Nov 11, 2012)

I think what Nintendo should do (if possible) is release a patch for the game that fixes the glitch and make it mandatory to download if you want to use WiFi features (similar to MK7's patch). 

If there are those who still want to use the glitch, they can still go on the game without updating but of course won't be able to use WiFi.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 11, 2012)

Fuse said:


> I think what Nintendo should do (if possible) is release a patch for the game that fixes the glitch and make it mandatory to download if you want to use WiFi features (similar to MK7's patch).
> 
> If there are those who still want to use the glitch, they can still go on the game without updating but of course won't be able to use WiFi.


That doesn't make sense. This duping glitch has  NOTHING to do with wifi...?


----------



## Skye (Nov 11, 2012)

Hacking seems to be the only explanation to me, although they'd have to be truly clever to in 4 days. I hope it gets fixed before releasing elsewhere, I don't want this glitch :x It would bug me so badly.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 11, 2012)

Skyhalla said:


> Hacking seems to be the only explanation to me, although they'd have to be truly clever to in 4 days. I hope it gets fixed before releasing elsewhere, I don't want this glitch :x It would bug me so badly.



LOL true, 4 days into the game and there wouuldnt be hacking... XD

I hope NOA takes notice.

But of course they will! or will they?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 11, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> That doesn't make sense. This duping glitch has  NOTHING to do with wifi...?



Well in City Folk the only way to glitch was using wifi


----------



## Fuse (Nov 11, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> That doesn't make sense. This duping glitch has  NOTHING to do with wifi...?



I never said it did; I suggested they lock them out of WiFi so that way it doesn't affect the rest of us who don't want it in our games, whether we know the other person has duped or not.


----------



## Ronbonbeno (Nov 11, 2012)

I dont see this as being a big deal. Let people cheat if they want


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 11, 2012)

Ronbonbeno said:


> I dont see this as being a big deal. Let people cheat if they want



Is it just me or are you out of your mind...?


----------



## Ronbonbeno (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol how


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 11, 2012)

Ronbonbeno said:


> Lol how



You  would actually LET people EXPLOIT like that?


----------



## Ronbonbeno (Nov 11, 2012)

Why not? They can ruin it for themselves if they want. It only effects themselves really.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 11, 2012)

Ronbonbeno said:


> Why not? They can ruin it for themselves if they want. It only effects themselves really.



Well you have a point, but wouldn't they make others feel horrible because they have only a couple of that item?


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2012)

I've just watched this, looks more like hacks to me


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 11, 2012)

Jake. said:


> I've just watched this, looks more like hacks to me



Hacks into the first 4 days of the game.


----------



## Ronbonbeno (Nov 11, 2012)

Nah, because you worked hard for the item and they didn't.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Hacks into the first 4 days of the game.



Here we go again!


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> Here we go again!


I even heard that the quality assurance team has more than 25 members (._.)


----------



## Paint (Nov 12, 2012)

And just like that, every single item, bell and tool is utterly worthless.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Paint said:


> And just like that, every single item, bell and tool is utterly worthless.



Especially that you would use bells for almost EVERYTHING in town.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Well you have a point, but wouldn't they make others feel horrible because they have only a couple of that item?



Man up. Cheat codes should be readily available to everyone in every game. Unless it effects multiplayer negatively by giving the other player an advantage, which this doesn't.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 12, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Man up. Cheat codes should be readily available to everyone in every game. Unless it effects multiplayer negatively by giving the other player an advantage, which this doesn't.



It ruins the economy of the game and makes it pointless to make Bells, etc., thus shortening its replay value.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 12, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Man up. Cheat codes should be readily available to everyone in every game. Unless it effects multiplayer negatively by giving the other player an advantage, which this doesn't.



What the hell are you talking about? "Man up"" lolwtf? Cheating makes a game boring and in this case, could potentially ruin the game for others. Think about it. If some newbie invites a random friend or stranger into his town and he begins spawning items and bells, it would ruin the fun. Theres no point in playing the game if everything is freely handed to us. Some of us actually enjoy the challenge of going out in town and working/doing errands for villagers to get stuff. It feels rewarding to get furniture once you worked so hard for it. Thats why I hate cheating, and this item glitch could ruin the WiFi community.


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 12, 2012)

I honestly don't care if other people cheat. I don't trade stuff online because I like earning it for myself. But if someone wants to be lazy and not earn anything, it's no skin off my back. If they start just spawning bells everywhere, don't use them. This doesn't effect you as much as you think it will.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 12, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I honestly don't care if other people cheat. I don't trade stuff online because I like earning it for myself. But if someone wants to be lazy and not earn anything, it's no skin off my back. If they start just spawning bells everywhere, don't use them. This doesn't effect you as much as you think it will.



I think so too

The only things i want to get over wifi are region-specific items etc and for them i don't even mind how the other one got it


----------



## Fuse (Nov 12, 2012)

Has anyone seen footage of someone else perform this glitch/hack? Nintendo could possibly patch it before it becomes big (if they are aware of it and willing to).


----------



## Treasu(red) (Nov 12, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Well if it doesn't get fixed and people figure out how to do it, we should all join some sort of elitist club that refuses to play the game with anyone who uses it.



Here here! *raises a toast to*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 12, 2012)

Mikey said:


> What the hell are you talking about? "Man up"" lolwtf? Cheating makes a game boring and in this case, could potentially ruin the game for others. Think about it. If some newbie invites a random friend or stranger into his town and he begins spawning items and bells, it would ruin the fun. Theres no point in playing the game if everything is freely handed to us. Some of us actually enjoy the challenge of going out in town and working/doing errands for villagers to get stuff. It feels rewarding to get furniture once you worked so hard for it. Thats why I hate cheating, and this item glitch could ruin the WiFi community.



Explain to me how some hacker with infinite bells is going to ruin my game experience and take away the feeling I get from working hard for my bells?
Also I said "Man up." because; 






			
				bellbringergreen said:
			
		

> Well you have a point, but wouldn't they make others _feel horrible_ because they have only a couple of that item?


 If you feel "horrible" that someone has more stuff than you in a video game, you need to "man up."




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> It ruins the economy of the game and makes it pointless to make Bells, etc., thus shortening its replay value.


That's the cheaters fault. It in no way affects any other players unless they WILLING take free hacked stuff.

Q&A time;
Q: I don't want to hack AC:NL What do I do!?
A: Don't hack.
Q: This hacker just dropped 100,000 bells in my town what do I do!?
A: If you don't want it put it in the recycling bin otherwise enjoy.
Q: A person on my friends list just duplicated a [insert item here] What do I do?!?
A: Contact your local authorities.


----------



## JabuJabule (Nov 13, 2012)

Guys, I found another video of it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtYSDUcC0bw&feature=relmfu

He's duping 99,000 bell bags.


----------



## thenewtoday (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't get how they found out about this problem so quickly, I mean, how does that even work?


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 13, 2012)

If it really involves making sure every square of land that an item can rest on is covered with a pattern like I think it does...

Dang. These hackers really have too much free time they're willing to waste. That must take ages. ._.


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 13, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Explain to me how some hacker with infinite bells is going to ruin my game experience and take away the feeling I get from working hard for my bells?
> Also I said "Man up." because;  If you feel "horrible" that someone has more stuff than you in a video game, you need to "man up."
> 
> That's the cheaters fault. It in no way affects any other players unless they WILLING take free hacked stuff.
> ...



Thank you sir! I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Suchan (Nov 14, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> Thank you sir! I agree wholeheartedly.



Word.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 15, 2012)

Placing patters on ground takes longer on NF than it did on WW. MUCH MUCH LONGER


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 15, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Placing patters on ground takes longer on NF than it did on WW. MUCH MUCH LONGER



Why?


----------



## ThatACfan (Nov 15, 2012)

Dose any one relies that the 3ds uses an SD card. SD card = Hackable so even if they didn't find this glitch (That is really time consuming to do and easily avoided and not that big of a deal) They could just find a hack for it via SD card like the home brew channel on the wii or until they made an action replay. Get over it no game is completely free of glitches or Un-hackable if you don't like it just don't do it there's no point in complaining or making a big deal out of this it was bound to happen.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 15, 2012)

ThatACfan said:


> Dose any one relies that the 3ds uses an SD card. SD card = Hackable so even if they didn't find this glitch (That is really time consuming to do and easily avoided and not that big of a deal) They could just find a hack for it via SD card like the home brew channel on the wii or until they made an action replay. Get over it no game is completely free of glitches or Un-hackable if you don't like it just don't do it there's no point in complaining or making a big deal out of this it was bound to happen.


You can find a hack for the 3DS within a week to the game release?


----------



## ThatACfan (Nov 15, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> You can find a hack for the 3DS within a week to the game release?



Someone is probably already working on one the 3ds is more then likely to end up with something like the homebrew channel like on the wii where you were able to hack everything in AC:CF though there is risk of getting it bricked.


----------



## Justin (Nov 15, 2012)

ThatACfan said:


> Someone is probably already working on one the 3ds is more then likely to end up with something like the homebrew channel like on the wii where you were able to hack everything in AC:CF though there is risk of getting it bricked.



The system has been out for almost 2 years and nothing has been found, so good luck with that.


----------



## schmerpin (Nov 15, 2012)

Isn't this just a glitch? Why is everybody tossing around the words "hack" and "hacker" around? The 3DS hasn't been hacked yet...


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 15, 2012)

schmerpin said:


> Isn't this just a glitch? Why is everybody tossing around the words "hack" and "hacker" around? The 3DS hasn't been hacked yet...



Exactly! The game has only been out for what, a week?


----------



## ThatACfan (Nov 15, 2012)

Justin said:


> The system has been out for almost 2 years and nothing has been found, so good luck with that.



They already have an action replay for the 3ds and they do have hacks for it its just that the 3ds can get bricked.

Also, I'm only tossing around the hacking because people are getting upset with the glitch that isn't something simple to do and can be avoided just like hacking.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 15, 2012)

ThatACfan said:


> They already have an action replay for the 3ds and they do have hacks for it its just that the 3ds can get bricked.
> 
> Also, I'm only tossing around the hacking because people are getting upset with the glitch that isn't something simple to do and can be avoided just like hacking.


I don't think its a hack, the game takes up 1 gig of space, I dont know HOW that can be transferred into coding in a week.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I don't think its a hack, the game takes up 1 gig of space, I dont know HOW that can be transferred into coding in a week.



I doubt it's a hack too but what are you talking about? What does the file size have to do with being able to hack it?


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 15, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Why?



On Wild World all you had to do is drag the pattern to the tile icon. In New Leaf there is no icons. You click on the pattern then decide whether it's clothing (What kind of clothing) or a tile. You you have to click the tile then select the second option just to place it on the ground.


----------



## ThatACfan (Nov 15, 2012)

I never stated it's a hack I said that the glitch can be avoided just like hacking can be avoided.

Also, File size has to to with the hack? sense when do you have to "Code" the entire game to hack it.


----------



## ThatACfan (Nov 15, 2012)

traceguy said:


> On Wild World all you had to do is drag the pattern to the tile icon. In New Leaf there is no icons. You click on the pattern then decide whether it's clothing (What kind of clothing) or a tile. You you have to click the tile then select the second option just to place it on the ground.



Lol really? Well that just made it so much more time consuming to do.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 15, 2012)

ThatACfan said:


> I never stated it's a hack I said that the glitch can be avoided just like hacking can be avoided.
> 
> Also, File size has to to with the hack? sense when do you have to "Code" the entire game to hack it.


So you can edit the coding, the homebrew changes the Wii Internal Memory so the game coding is different.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2012)

traceguy said:


> On Wild World all you had to do is drag the pattern to the tile icon. In New Leaf there is no icons. You click on the pattern then decide whether it's clothing (What kind of clothing) or a tile. You you have to click the tile then select the second option just to place it on the ground.


adding to this i'm also kinda disappointed there isn't the 'drop item box' thing that is in CF you have to click the item and hit drop you can't just drag is to the drop spot


----------



## RisingSun (Nov 16, 2012)

Jake. said:


> adding to this i'm also kinda disappointed there isn't the 'drop item box' thing that is in CF you have to click the item and hit drop you can't just drag is to the drop spot



I never use it in CF, so I'm not bothered by there not being a box.


----------



## Roxer9000 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have done this glitch before. on my Jap game...  Got rid of it in a few days because wasn't sure if it would kill my town.


----------



## Mays (Jun 22, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Well if it doesn't get fixed and people figure out how to do it, we should all join some sort of elitist club that refuses to play the game with anyone who uses it.



I'm in!


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 22, 2013)

Why has this been revived

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why has this been revived


----------



## Niya (Jun 22, 2013)

Jake. said:


> adding to this i'm also kinda disappointed there isn't the 'drop item box' thing that is in CF you have to click the item and hit drop you can't just drag is to the drop spot



Actually you can drag items to the ground that's in the picture of your person when you open our pockets! It's the same thing as the drop box in CF...I guess Nintendo wanted to be a little more creative this time?


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 22, 2013)

Mays said:


> I'm in!



make that 3, I don?t cheat in any way shape or form, I don?t time travel either.


----------



## Nami (Jun 22, 2013)

What a lame glitch, hahah. Even if someone wanted to cheat with this, I would think the idea of covering your town in patterns would be too much of a turn off. I hope so anyway.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 22, 2013)

It's something with the game mechanics. You have to overload the map with entities I think. I saw another video where someone did this on the island and they had as many trees as they possibly could plant without them dying, and they had it covered with things that were buried. I think this causes the map to go into "Holy crap" mode, and it disables any changes to the map to prevent the game from crashing from the sheer amount of stuff taking up all the system memory. Just a speculation... I have no idea how it works and have no interest in finding out because I want to keep the game fun and fresh. If I even knew exactly how to do this the game would be no fun, because I would know that I can just dupe everything, so then nothing matters. Just knowing how to ruin a game, without even performing the action ruins it.


----------



## maarowak (Jun 22, 2013)

You all get bothered really easily by what other people do in their own games.


----------



## Mark (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm guessing this was fixed in the NA version?


----------



## Lin (Jun 22, 2013)

maarowak said:


> You all get bothered really easily by what other people do in their own games.



Even if so, it's their choice to play with who they want right? They can't really stop them from doing it, as in force them to, but they don't have to hang around people who do things they don't agree with either. I probably wouldn't either. But it's not like every second it's: "I can't believe they're doing this... how could they..." (least for me), but more like something that bothers me for a few seconds, then I'm fine again. e.e


----------

